# Holiday time



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This takes me back, we never went to Blackpool, Skeggy was our holiday destination, don't really recall much other than being taken to buy those really awful and uncomfortable plastic sandals from Woolies.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

We never went to Blackpool for our hols but sometimes took the train day excursion from Sowerby Bridge, twas a steam train in those days.
Our hols where to Redcar or Scarborough the first week of Wakes.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The only holiday I remember when young was to Whitby 

A bag of chips was the holiday highlight

But all these years later Whitby remains special 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It was Southend for us if we were lucky. When it got popular, and more expensive, we switched to neighbouring Shoeburyness. I remember the trek from cafe to cafe to cafe while my dad tried to find the bargain basement meal.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Woolworths !

Gosh how I adored that Aladdin Cave when I was a kid, and for a good while longer if I am honest 

It was almost synonymous with sea side holidays 

A one stop for all the bits and pieces you didn’t realise you needed 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Always generally Blackpool or Scarbados for us when we were kids. It's where most northern kids went. My dad was a headmaster and would always tell the kids on the last day in asembly that if they found him on Holiday he would buy them an ice cream. It was like a bloody mission for them!  they always found him!

We did once go to the Norfolk broads once but otherwise those two were where went for our main hols. Oh and camping in the lake district. They were great days though. I was happy sailing my little yacht in the boating lake


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Last week in September to Caister-on-sea to my Aunties (Mums sister) caravan, each year taking a friend or cousin to keep me company. There are lots of lovely memories, but Gt. Yarmouth market when my Dad would spend some of his well earned holiday money on us were some of the funniest times.
Then at the end of the holiday Mum & Dad would prepare the caravan for the winter, take the packed bedding on the train for collection in Cambridge and we got off at Newmarket, this was our holiday for several years.

Why does a brown cow give white milk when it always eats green grass, a song we learnt at a show on Yarmouth Pier. My whole life is full of wonderful memories. :laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We spent our honeymoon in Blackpool 

Only a few days, it was there we first saw Ken Dodd in theatre , we were still there at midnight 

It was all we could afford and we ate the top layer of our wedding cake till payday when we got back 

Alberts mum was furious when she found out , as she said the top layer of a wedding cake was saved for the christening 

Opps 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We spent our honeymoon visiting all the distant relatives who couldn't attend the 'rushed' wedding. But we did pick up a few extra pressies.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Very canny, Ray!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Camping in a tent for a week some summers: west Wales - the aptly names Newgale sticks out for it's bad weather and once to Newport (Pembs)....which was and still is, really lovely.

I can also recall a static in Abergele and another one in Porthcawl.

Some summers we didn't get away for a week as money was tight and (as I subsequently found out) my mother was very ill with cancer (she died in 1979). Instead we did the odd coach day trip instead...usually to Western Super Mud...exotic that was for us, going to England!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had my second honeymoon (1980) with Julie, we stayed at a retired bank managers bungalow in Lampeter, her parents had stayed there a few times, and we had a great time driving our Lada all over that part of wales, sadly my first wife made hell for me/us, and it destroyed our relationship.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nothing to do with the Lada then?:surprise:

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Git... apart from no power steering couldn't fault it, most cars of the 80's were not much better anyway, and I still like the shape, they still make the Niva too, £12k


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I had my second honeymoon (1980) with Julie, we stayed at a retired bank managers bungalow in Lampeter, her parents had stayed there a few times, and we had a great time driving our Lada all over that part of wales, sadly my first wife made hell for me/us, and it destroyed our relationship.


Bloody hell Kev - how many wives have you had???


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Saw a Lada the other day. It must have been a Niva then?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just the two, (didn't know there was a limit) Liz keeps refusing, I suppose I should be glad for small Murphys.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm on my second one too! As is Mrs GMJ...

I just started a thread on travelling up north Kev, which I'd like your input on mate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Err, we don't want folks like you up here frightening our innocent sheep, although they all look a bit worried near where Barry lives I'm told.


If you do come leave your sling-back wellies at home.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep come up north 

The friendliest people you will ever meet

Not those in Yorkshire , eh by gum >, good ,

But not nearly as good as the Lancashire folk :grin2:

You will need to get used to be called “lov” by total strangers 

It’s how we address each other on markets in shops 

How can I help you lov ?

Is that ok luv?, thank you luv

It matters not the colour of skin, the social standing ,all are addressed as luv 

I rarely get to the market these days but when I do, I’ll be addressed as luv 

And I’ll use the same word in response 

Do I mean luv ?

Or do I just mean yep I’m home 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I was once on an induction course for a company. There was, also on the course, a lorry driver. It was run by the head of HR - a woman. During the morning he was asked a question and replied to it by calling her luv. Well, you would have thought he had committed a crime the way she went on at him. We all understood that he was from oop North and that it was quite normal but she was livid. Not sure that he ever passed his probationary period.............


----------

